# ES Core i7 8700K overclocking



## Artas1984 (Aug 1, 2018)

What's your success on overclocking engineering sample Core i7 8700K? These are rated 3.2 GHz on all cores, with 3.6 or 3.8 max turbo boost. I've seen them in ebay. I wonder if they could prove faster than Core i7 8700.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 1, 2018)

OEM or ES? those are 2 different things.
My ES 8700K is just like any other 8700K
I'm not aware of any other types of 8700K that don't act exactly like retail 8700K


----------



## las (Aug 1, 2018)

Just get a 8086K, better binned, or even better; Wait for 9900K/9700K.

Do NOT pay extra for an ES.


----------



## Artas1984 (Aug 1, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> OEM or ES? those are 2 different things.
> My ES 8700K is just like any other 8700K
> I'm not aware of any other types of 8700K that don't act exactly like retail 8700K



ENGINEERING SAMPLE - Genuine Intel CPU.

What is your successful overclock on that thing with what tweaks? What is the base clock on all cores and default turbo boost?


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 1, 2018)

Artas1984 said:


> ENGINEERING SAMPLE - Genuine Intel CPU.


I... know that...?



Artas1984 said:


> What is your successful overclock on that thing with what tweaks? What is the base clock on all cores and default turbo boost?


I'm actually rebenching it, and have an 8086K im also testing, so i could report back with my findings soon.


----------



## Artas1984 (Aug 1, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> I... know that...?
> 
> 
> I'm actually rebenching it, and have an 8086K im also testing, so i could report back with my findings soon.



Yes! Can you show in CPU-Z the specs of your ES i7 8700K?


----------



## natr0n (Aug 1, 2018)

Usually ES cpus are more worn out than used underwear with no elastic left.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 1, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Usually ES cpus are more worn out than used underwear with no elastic left.


Not entirely correct. These days many ES's go pretty fresh to media. Media get ES instead of retail to prevent and reduce resell value\option
There's nothing really to "ES" about a 8086K. These are simply put higher bin 8700Ks.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 1, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> Not entirely correct.


Prototype ES
production ES
Qualification Sample
Retail


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 1, 2018)

Hmm... kinda, yeah. Besides one 980X somewhere in 2014, never had an ES die on me. Had about 50 of em so far. Knock on wood...


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 1, 2018)

Prototype ES = in house samples for in house testing ( Basic pre production unit   may not be Stable and have features disabled or missing)
production ES = for Board Partners ect  Usually Revised Stepping and raised Clocks approaching retail Quality
Qualification Sample for PR ( Trade Samples of Retail and performance Quality)
Retail = OEM And Retail chain (self Explanatory )


----------



## Artas1984 (Aug 5, 2018)

I bought the Core i7 8700K retail for testing purposes, but it would be nice to know how those ES Core i7 8700K overclock. When someone will have  the results, please post them there.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 6, 2018)

Artas1984 said:


> I bought the Core i7 8700K retail for testing purposes, but it would be nice to know how those ES Core i7 8700K overclock. When someone will have  the results, please post them there.


It's no different than retail overall, from my testing with ES 8700K.


----------



## Artas1984 (Aug 6, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> It's no different than retail overall, from my testing with ES 8700K.



So you mean to say the ES Core i7 8700K goes from 3.2 GHz to 5 GHz on all cores ?


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Aug 6, 2018)

My RIG 8700K @5.1GHz @1.41v Cooled by EK with stock XMP profile 4133MHz CL17-17-17-37 @1.4v on Maximus X FORMULA board (Bios 1602) and 1kW PSU

Yes I'm running all cores @5.1GHz and AVX - 2 under XMP overclocking. 

With EK custom cooling 75c max loads

I can boot into Windows @5.2GHz but 0 stability

My CPU in not Delidded


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 6, 2018)

Artas1984 said:


> So you mean to say the ES Core i7 8700K goes from 3.2 GHz to 5 GHz on all cores ?


No. None do. That's the BIOS that makes the CPU do that, not the version of chip. If someone told you differently NEVER LISTEN TO THEM EVAR AGAIN!






But yeah, these chips OC OK. At launch there were some BIOS teething issues that affected OC at the start, but that seems mostly fixed for all boards. Mostly.

I sent my CPU to Black Haru to do his board reviews with, so you can take a look at his recent board reviews and see how the CPU OCs on different boards.



ToxicTaZ said:


> My RIG 8700K @5.1GHz @1.41v Cooled by EK with stock XMP profile 4133MHz CL17-17-17-37 @1.4v on Maximus X FORMULA board (Bios 1602) and 1kW PSU
> 
> With EK custom cooling 75c max loads
> 
> ...



That's pretty good considering the temps and memory speeds. Is it two sticks or four?


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Aug 6, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> No. None do. That's the BIOS that makes the CPU do that, not the version of chip. If someone told you differently NEVER LISTEN TO THEM EVAR AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol You live right by me...lol I'm behind the Costco 215st

I'm using G.SKILL "F4-4133C17Q-32GTZR"

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-4133c17q-32gtzr

Yes it's four sticks!


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> That's pretty good considering the temps and memory speeds. Is it two sticks or four?



Pretty Good?

C'mon @cadaveca you can do better.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Aug 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Pretty Good?
> 
> C'mon @cadaveca you can do better.



Anyhow did you get 5.1GHz @1.32v? ….I know my Win10 RS4 boots fine @1.36v @5.1GHz ….but not pass 24hr Prime95 till 1.41v

Most Delidded are only 1.41v @5.1GHz just saying you have something very good?
https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all/products/8700k51g


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2018)

It seems like as always i am pretty lucky when baying CPU's, Yes my 8700K does 5.1GHz with 1.32V and it is not Delidded.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/high-temperatures-on-my-8700k.243897/post-3839390


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Aug 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> It seems like as always i am pretty lucky when baying CPU's, Yes my 8700K does 5.1GHz with 1.32V and it is not Delidded.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/high-temperatures-on-my-8700k.243897/post-3839390
> 
> View attachment 104932View attachment 104933


How are you doing this with an very very very old Bios 802?

All Maximus X are now Bios 1602

Using slow 3GHz CL15 RAM, Wonder if you put my 4.1GHz CL17 RAM on that board you would get the same result's?

https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all/products/8700k51g

Who would need Siliconlottery if they had your CPU? lol


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Pretty Good?
> 
> C'mon @cadaveca you can do better.


Not really, you know, because that 4133 MHz ram speed with four sticks takes a tonne of VCCSA and VCCIO, and that affects temps in a big way. With Intel binning out CPUs for 8086K, 5.0 GHz on all cores on non-delidded 8700K with such ram speeds is very good in my books. 



ToxicTaZ said:


> lol You live right by me...lol I'm behind the Costco 215st
> 
> I'm using G.SKILL "F4-4133C17Q-32GTZR"
> 
> ...



Yeap, very close indeed. west of 215th wasn't always part of town. 

RGB sticks too, that's pretty good.

You do need to also keep in mind that due to the altitude here, cooling doesn't work quite the same for us as it does for most people. Things like air conditioners, furnaces and hot water tanks get de-rated by 10% because of the air here. Due to this, Gigabyte has a high-altitude testing facility to cover such issues with their VGAs. that means that when most people report 72c load temps, we should see almost 80c. that's a significant difference.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Aug 6, 2018)

MY RAM..



































As you can see my 8700K @5.1GHz custom Cooled by EK

Cooling system
Two RADs: 420 45mm and 140 45mm

Two: D5 pumps

3m of 19mm EK Tubing

8 EK Furious Vardar 140mm 2500 RPM Fans for Push-Pull setup

EK Supremacy RGB water block

All this in an old modded Cooler Master HAF X Nvidia Edition case just to get 8700K @5.1GHz @75c loads with all cores.

My Maximus X Formula is powered by 1kw PSU with 12v+ 83A Rail

ASUS Purple color settings for VCCSA & VCCIO are both @1.30v, RAM @1.40v, CPU @1.41v and all the rest are @1.15v under Bios 1602


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2018)

ToxicTaZ said:


> How are you doing this with an very very very old Bios 802?
> 
> All Maximus X are now Bios 1602



That's an old screenshot




ToxicTaZ said:


> Using slow 3GHz CL15 RAM, Wonder if you put my 4.1GHz CL17 RAM on that board you would get the same result's?





cadaveca said:


> Not really, you know, because that 4133 MHz ram speed with four sticks takes a tonne of VCCSA and VCCIO, and that affects temps in a big way.



I am pretty sure it will need more voltage but i am sure too that not close to the 1.41V


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Aug 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's an old screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're running 8700K @5.1GHz @1.32v you would have no problem running your 8700K @5.3GHz! You have crazy amount of voltage head room np. I have no voltage head room, I won't push beyond 1.45v into LN2 territory... 

Most 8700K @5.3GHz are @1.435v


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2018)

ToxicTaZ said:


> If you're running 8700K @5.1GHz @1.32v you would have no problem running your 8700K @5.3GHz! You have crazy amount of voltage head room np. I have no voltage head room,



I lost interest Overclocking the 8700K since i bought the 8086K


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I lost interest Overclocking the 8700K since i bought the 8086K


 Your on a wind up


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Your on a wind up



For me the fun with the 8680K will be soon over after i get one of those* i9 9900K*


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Aug 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> For me the fun with the 8680K will be soon over after i get one of those* i9 9900K*



I too feel the same way! Maybe ill throw in 9900K into my Cooled by EK RIG and see if I can get 9900K @5.5GHz?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2018)

ToxicTaZ said:


> I too feel the same way! Maybe ill throw in 9900K into my Cooled by EK RIG and see if I can get 9900K @5.5GHz?View attachment 104961



Let's hope we win the Siliconlottery.

Maybe this could help?





Sorry if it's not EK


----------

